# Folding your dobok



## IcemanSK (Apr 3, 2011)

I was taught to fold my dobok like this when I was a white belt. 






It certainly looks better than just tossing it in my gear bag. But it also gives me an appreciation & respect for the Art. 

Does anyone else fold their dobok (like this or a similiar way) either to bring their dobok to class, or after class? Is it important to you?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2011)

I always just rolled my gi.

Learned it in the dojo, this is the best source on it I could find online.


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting...

I usually ended up throwing the top across the gear bag before it wnt into the wash at home...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2011)

I was taught a similar method of folding my dobak when my wife and I joined our current school. Tied with the belt, it is neat, tidy, and easy to carry. I don't think folding it in this manner gives me any respect for our art, but I do think it is symbolic of that respect, similar to that shown by bowing upon entering the dojang.


----------



## puunui (Apr 4, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> Does anyone else fold their dobok (like this or a similiar way) either to bring their dobok to class, or after class? Is it important to you?




I fold my uniform in a certain way, but mainly it has to do with folding my clothes in general and not due to any martial arts tradition. I bring my uniform to class, change, work out, then change back to my street clothes and go home. When I take my dobok off, I pretty much treat it like dirty laundry and stuff it in my bag without refolding it. I only wear my uniform once and then I wash it. I never wash my belts. I have several belts which I rotate and don't have a particular favorite or special one.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 4, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> I was taught a similar method of folding my dobak when my wife and I joined our current school. Tied with the belt, it is neat, tidy, and easy to carry.



Is your dobok all you take with you?

Just wondering as ease of carrying is low down my list of priorities.  In my bag for every session I have:

My dobok/belt
Towel/toiletries (+clean undergarments for after the shower)
Two kicking paddles
Shin/forearm guards
First aid stuff

It's a big bag (plus my hogu which doesn't fit in my bag) so the ease of carrying a dobok is a low priority, it goes in the bag with everything else.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 4, 2011)

puunui said:


> I fold my uniform in a certain way, but mainly it has to do with folding my clothes in general and not due to any martial arts tradition. I bring my uniform to class, change, work out, then change back to my street clothes and go home. When I take my dobok off, I pretty much treat it like dirty laundry and stuff it in my bag without refolding it. I only wear my uniform once and then I wash it. I never wash my belts.



I thought I was the only one that didn't hold my dobok in such an esteemed manner.  Your description is pretty much the same as mine.

I don't know your reason for never washing your belt, but mine is that I don't want it faded/worn looking.  I know the Karate folks like their belts to look faded or thread-bare, but I prefer mine crisp black looking.  Some folks also have their tradition that they don't wash the belt because it will "wash out the experience".  I don't believe in any such mumbo-jumbo, the experience is in me not in the cloth round my waist.

Personally I think Royce Gracie's quote is nice "A black belt only covers two inches of your ***. You have to cover the rest".  The belt is just that, the ability comes from the wearer.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> Is your dobok all you take with you?
> 
> Just wondering as ease of carrying is low down my list of priorities. In my bag for every session I have:
> 
> ...


 
My bag generally has the same stuff as yours, minus the hogu (which we do not typically use). Some of our kids ride their bikes to class, however, and ease of carrying is important to them. No mumbo jumbo involved. I fold it after class partly because it's easier to repack my bag if it's folded, and partly for the same reasons I wouldn't put our flag in my bag without folding it.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 4, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> My bag generally has the same stuff as yours, minus the hogu (which we do not typically use). Some of our kids ride their bikes to class, however, and ease of carrying is important to them.



That's a good point, I was thinking of adults who generally get changed before and after training (and generally I assume bring a bag with "stuff" in it).



Dirty Dog said:


> No mumbo jumbo involved.



The mumbo jumbo comment was about superstitious reasons for not washing a belt.



Dirty Dog said:


> I fold it after class partly because it's easier to repack my bag if it's folded, and partly for the same reasons I wouldn't put our flag in my bag without folding it.



Personally, I wouldn't worry about folding a flag if it was sweaty and I was going to be washing/ironing it anyway.

Then again, I know my US brethren have a closer relationship with their flag than Brits.


----------



## KELLYG (Apr 4, 2011)

I bring my uniform in folded as you would normal clothing.  I also fold it before I leave.  This is not something that the school requires us to do, it is just in my nature to be neat.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 4, 2011)

I always roll my gi, before and after class.  You never have to iron it if you know how to do it right.  That way I usually get a couple wears out of the gi before I have to wash it.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 4, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> Does anyone else fold their dobok (like this or a similiar way) either to bring their dobok to class, or after class? Is it important to you?


 
The method I use to fold my dobok can be seen here: http://www.mstartkd.com/enc10.shtml about 2/3 of the way down the page (I usually skip the part where you tie the belt around it, but I have done that). This is actually kind of an "updated" method of tying the dobok. An earlier one can be found in the 1972 textbook Gen. Choi wrote. I used that method before the encyclopedia came out. 

As for whether or not it's important, it is insofar as it helps keep my uniform unwrinkled. It also helps to conserve space in my bag since I also have sparring gear, tape, a water bottle, etc. to carry. After the uniforms are washed I fold them all, stack them in my closet, and grab a new one for my bag whenever I go to a class. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## puunui (Apr 4, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> I don't know your reason for never washing your belt, but mine is that I don't want it faded/worn looking.



I don't wash it because my teachers said not to, or they said they never washed theirs. I never really looked into it beyond that. I have heard various explanations as to why but I never focused on that. 




andyjeffries said:


> I know the Karate folks like their belts to look faded or thread-bare, but I prefer mine crisp black looking.



I have one of those overpriced Tokaido belts. The inside is white and I believe that it is made to shread pretty quickly. I tend to wear my semi new belts the most because they are softer around the tied area and not as stiff as a brand new belt. But you're right, it's one difference between Japanese and Korean martial arts practitioners. Japanese style practitioners prefer old belts, while Korean style practitioners prefer newer looking belts. I buy a new belt every time I go to Korea.


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

Back when I trained in Kenpo, the school had grown to the point where just about every square inch of the school was mat space.  There were no changing areas; we were encouraged to come to class with uniform on.

I always always always always wore a freshly washed uniform to class (unfortunately some of my fellow students chose otherwise).  So, when I pulled my uniform out of the dryer, I put it on a hanger -- as I do with most of my other clothes.   I put the hangers on the garment hooks in my car, ready for the the next day's class.  At the end of the workday, I'd grab a light dinner in the company cafeteria, change in to my uniform, then head for class.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know that there is any hard and fast rule as to whether karate-ka prefer worn belts or not.  I do not.  I think an old tattered belt just looks like you can't afford a replacement obi rather than any particular badge of honor.  Same thing with those yucky yellowed threadbare uniforms... If your wallet can handle it, please by all means buy replacements.


----------



## puunui (Apr 4, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> I don't know that there is any hard and fast rule as to whether karate-ka prefer worn belts or not.  I do not.  I think an old tattered belt just looks like you can't afford a replacement obi rather than any particular badge of honor.  Same thing with those yucky yellowed threadbare uniforms... If your wallet can handle it, please by all means buy replacements.




Maybe it is just my location, but many of the senior Karate instructors would wear brand new heavy weight canvas gi, with a shredded ripped up decades old belt that was more white than black. But the Korean style instructors always had new or newer belts. 

Do you wash your black belt? How about your color belts? Would it be ok if they washed their belts?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2011)

puunui said:


> But the Korean style instructors always had new or newer belts.
> 
> ]
> 
> GM LEE, Kyu Hyung would certainly be an expection to this, but yes, your statement is true more often than not.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 5, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I always roll my gi, before and after class.  You never have to iron it if you know how to do it right.  That way I usually get a couple wears out of the gi before I have to wash it.



Ewwwwwwwww ;-)


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 5, 2011)

puunui said:


> Do you wash your black belt? How about your color belts? Would it be ok if they washed their belts?



I wash my belts as needed, which isn't too frequently but it happens.  We do our share of grappling so some transfer of sweat and occasionally blood does occur.  It would be very unhygienic if we never washed our belts.

As for the colored belts, sure I recommend they wash too as needed.  On some of the colors like orange, I also recommend they immediately wash and set the dye with vinegar so the color won't run onto their white do-gi during hard workouts.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 5, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> puunui said:
> 
> 
> > But the Korean style instructors always had new or newer belts.
> ...


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 5, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Interesting, so does GM Ji, Han Jae it seems.



I'd imagine a lot of the older school (i.e. founders) have their belts like this, probably because they have a closer lineage to the Japanese schools.

I do wonder though, why you chose GM Ji in a Taekwondo forum?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 5, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> Ewwwwwwwww ;-)



Ew?  I'm not a particularly sweaty or smelly person, the only time my gi actually gets dirty is from dirt in the backyard or blood.  It's not like I';m in some huge room with a bunch of other people.  I train with my Sensei at his home, with his family.  He's been retired from teaching actively for years, he's a full time architect.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 5, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Ew?  I'm not a particularly sweaty or smelly person, the only time my gi actually gets dirty is from dirt in the backyard or blood.  It's not like I';m in some huge room with a bunch of other people.  I train with my Sensei at his home, with his family.  He's been retired from teaching actively for years, he's a full time architect.



It would still feel weird doing a physical activity and not washing my dobok afterwards, particularly sweaty or not.  Each to their own I guess though...


----------



## Omar B (Apr 5, 2011)

If I don't hit the dirt or grass, then I usually get a couple uses out of the gi.


----------



## K31 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was taught to fold my gi in judo but not how to fold my dobak in TKD. As a matter of fact, I wasn't even shown how to tie my belt. I went on the Internet to find that and when I walked in with it the first day the instructor remarked "Hey, he's even got his belt tied right!" Like it was a surprise. There were a couple of instructor helpers that didn't even know the term dobak.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 5, 2011)

K31 said:


> I was taught to fold my gi in judo but not how to fold my dobak in TKD. As a matter of fact, I wasn't even shown how to tie my belt. I went on the Internet to find that and when I walked in with it the first day the instructor remarked "Hey, he's even got his belt tied right!" Like it was a surprise. There were a couple of instructor helpers that didn't even know the term dobak.



Shocking.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 5, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> I'd imagine a lot of the older school (i.e. founders) have their belts like this, probably because they have a closer lineage to the Japanese schools.
> 
> I do wonder though, why you chose GM Ji in a Taekwondo forum?


 
Because people were commenting about the practice in KMA in general, IIRC, and I happened to be viewing that clip earlier today.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Interesting, so does GM Ji, Han Jae it seems.



I gave him that belt. Other people have given him belts over the years, but he always wears that one.  I'll go make him a new one next time I go to Korea.


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> GM LEE, Kyu Hyung would certainly be an expection to this, but yes, your statement is true more often than not.




In the Korean Martial Arts, one thing to understand is that there are always exceptions to everything, especially when dealing with exceptional people. GM Lee was one of the candidates for Kukkiwon president last year.


----------



## puunui (Apr 5, 2011)

chrispillertkd said:


> Because people were commenting about the practice in KMA in general, IIRC, and I happened to be viewing that clip earlier today.




Thanks for doing it.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 17, 2013)

chrispillertkd said:


> The method I use to fold my dobok can be seen here: http://www.mstartkd.com/enc10.shtml about 2/3 of the way down the page (I usually skip the part where you tie the belt around it, but I have done that). This is actually kind of an "updated" method of tying the dobok. An earlier one can be found in the 1972 textbook Gen. Choi wrote. I used that method before the encyclopedia came out.
> 
> As for whether or not it's important, it is insofar as it helps keep my uniform unwrinkled. It also helps to conserve space in my bag since I also have sparring gear, tape, a water bottle, etc. to carry. After the uniforms are washed I fold them all, stack them in my closet, and grab a new one for my bag whenever I go to a class.
> 
> ...



Yup, this is the same folding method I use with my V-neck top pull over doboks which differs somewhat from some of the other methods posted here for the hapkido/karatedo style of unis. Thanks


----------



## RTKDCMB (Apr 19, 2013)

KELLYG said:


> I bring my uniform in folded as you would normal clothing.  I also fold it before I leave.  This is not something that the school requires us to do, it is just in my nature to be neat.


Me too, I usually stick in the dryer for a few minutes and then spread it out on the bed and smooth it out with a T-shirt before I leave for class, that usually does the trick. For gradings I always have them dry-cleaned though. In summer time after class I often hang it up in the hot car to dry in the sun.






I usually find folding the jacket like this to be difficult when you have to do it standing up after class so I just fold it up like a regular jacket..


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG_hbESoD_M&list=PLEB89C0A9F74576F9

Here's a demo of how to fold a v-neck dobok.


----------

